# hds 5 gps chartplotter help



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got this unit and have been playing around with it in simulator mode. When I go to my charts I puts me some where on the mississippi river. Does it do this just because its in simulator mode or am I not picking up a signal. I'm just using the regular lake insight mapping. Should I change the datum or something to get lake Erie?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

get out of simulator mode cuz it will always go back to miss river. press menu twice you will see simulator at the bottom scroll down and press simulator then press the arrow to turn the simulate off which is shaded when on and black when turned off. the unit will never show your location or movement with the crosshair on the screen. the crosshair is used to move around the map. when ypu get out of simulator mode press the exit button and the unit will show your location. then when you press any of the top 4 arrows the crosshair comes up, use the arrows to scroll north, south east or west. scroll to the lake you fish, and press the zin button till you see the lake. now to get back at the boat in the driveway hit the exit button, back to the lake hit exit again. just remember when you see the crosshair you location and movement wont be shown.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well rockeytop is right on top of this one, when you have it in simulator mode thats just what it means,its just showing how it works and looks like,but once you fire it up and you have the gps lock on then you can here the transduces clicking and you can make you 1st way-point home,then go in and edit,it for home, if it get;s nice out today im going to start mounting my new elite 5 dsi/chart-plotter,good luck and see ya on the water markfish


----------

